

Changes coming to Get Satisfaction: Community moderation tools no longer free - JimEngland
http://blog.getsatisfaction.com/2010/02/16/changes-coming-to-get-satisfaction/

======
gkoberger
While I have always liked Get Satisfactions product, 37signals did make a good
point about some of their practices:

<http://37signals.com/svn/posts/1650-get-satisfaction-or-else>

While every company is entitled to a profit, this could certainly be
considered extortion by those in the 37signals camp.

------
aaronbrethorst
Much more interesting to me is getting to see their pitch deck. That's reason
enough to click through.

